# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  26 Apr 2011: Blu-T300 model supported, more general improvements

## Shamseldeen Victory

.Blu-T300 model supported (unlock, flash, code read, repair)
.ZTE-R225 operations improved
.RAM detection improved
.unlock code read operations improved
.MT6253 based phones operations improved
.firmware database management improved
.firmware database updated    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

